# ooops my fingers stuck



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

whats the best way to remove CA cement from fingers [super glue] ?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nail polish remover. 

David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The active ingredient should be acetone.

Chuck


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol works okay, but nail polish remover is a lot better.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Unless I have to get them free right now, I just leave it on my fingers. it rubs off within 24 hours. the problem with those solvents is that they are hazardous and tend to drive the dissolved glue into your skin.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And I expect we all have done that


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I use sand-paper or similar, works great for me... 

They also sale a CA "Debonder" which I use on occasion. 

Michael


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I find that simply scrubbing my fingers with a "Dobie" kitchen sponge gets it off pretty easily.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Whwen this stuff first came out my clumbsy friend first of all glued three fingers together. Then while separating them he glued his eye shut and finally he glued his thumb to his cheek.

Whagt a mess!

John


----------

